# Best guitar for under 2k



## SirGreenface (Jul 17, 2007)

ok, So I'm looking for one hell of a guitar for under 2000.

I like hard rock, Not the biggest metal fan.

I want this beast to be versatile, and not really have todo anything to it. Just get it and have it sound perfect.

Right now I'm looking at a few Ibanez prestiges, perhaps an ibanez js1000, looking at gibson les Pauls, Gibson Sg's,

Anything else?

Versatility with that ability to lay down aheavy crunch is necessary.

I want the cleans to be really clear, and the distortion and leads to really pack a punch.

I also am interested in a baritone, ifyou know ofany.

as of right now,I'm prolly going to go with a prestige. but I don't have the most exposure to other guitars, and am wondering if there are any others that can compete.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jul 17, 2007)

The Jackson SL3 Soloist is very nice, and only about $1,200. It has Seymour Duncans and an Original Floyd Rose. The Ibanez Prestige RGT220A (or the discontinued RGT220H) is also great, and it's $1,500. It has decent pickups, some say they're muddy, but I like them. They're custom-made DiMarzios that Ibanez designed, hence the DiMarzio/IBZ name. They're made in DiMarzio's US factory, so they're not like Duncan Designed pickups are. And, of course, it has the excellent Edge Pro bridge. There's also the Ibanez Prestige S2170, which comes in one of three different exotic tops, with the great ZR trem and three DiMarzio/IBZ pickups. It's $1,250.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 17, 2007)

You didn't specify currency so I would have to say Blackmachine.


----------



## SirGreenface (Jul 17, 2007)

usd


----------



## Drew (Jul 18, 2007)

I do like the JS1000 and 1200, and they fit the bill pretty well - they're a shred/hard rock guitar that can play blues with authority, too. 

$2k gives you a lot of wiggle room, though. What exactly do you have in mind for tone? What do you mean by a "clear" clean tone (artists/tracks), and what do you mean by a distortion that "packs a punch?"


----------



## kherman (Jul 18, 2007)

Carvin.
Many options to choose from to make to your liking.
You can get one hell of a guitar for under $2000.

Carvin Guitars and Pro Audio
Go the custom electrics page.
Check what ever models apeal to you.
Each model page also has a gallery page showing examples of optioned out versions of that model.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jul 18, 2007)

/\
California Carved Top?


----------



## darren (Jul 18, 2007)

Parker? Music Man?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

Can't you get a KxK for that kind of money?


----------



## Leon (Jul 18, 2007)

i wouldn't sell my 2001 Ibanez RG570 for anything less than $2k, even though it's *worth* far less. it's got a Tone Zone / Air Norton, and does it all, stunningly.


----------



## SirGreenface (Jul 18, 2007)

Drew said:


> I do like the JS1000 and 1200, and they fit the bill pretty well - they're a shred/hard rock guitar that can play blues with authority, too.
> 
> $2k gives you a lot of wiggle room, though. What exactly do you have in mind for tone? What do you mean by a "clear" clean tone (artists/tracks), and what do you mean by a distortion that "packs a punch?"



I may get laughed at here, as many of the bands I want to sound like aren't that amazing at the guitar.

A lot of the sounds I want come out of a baritone. But the baritones seem so limited. an example is staind. But i hear MMM1 or whatever it is isn't the greatest.

I like the crunch of godsmack (uses lespauls i think)and Staind (for you)(take it), (this is what i mean by TIGHT CRUNCH). 

the lead tonage of satriani i think is incredible. Which is why the js is looking attractive. But at the same time id ratehr not have a signature guitar. 

I also want to beable to get the sound of a song like "please" by staind, where it is clear cleanish.

But i also want to beable to playperfectly clean and have that bright sound.

I think that it would be hard to get everything llike this out of one guitar, especially since a lot of the crunch i like comes out of a baritone, while the clean and clears arecoming out of a standard 6.

but hey, I've been playing guitar for a while but have never really taken time to research guitars. Only been playing, so I guess i don't know what a good guitar can really do for someone's playing/tone/overalll sound.

what do you think of the Ibanez S2170SE?


----------



## swivelhippy (Jul 19, 2007)

Poke around on ebay and you could get a PRS custom.

I just got a custom 22 for £841, so that around $1700. Best 6 string I've ever owned.

The whole finish and feel of the guitar is great, even though it's 10 years old. The coil tap on it takes the thickness out of your clean sound. The stock pickups are nice and meaty too.

That's my 2 pence.


----------



## rummy (Jul 19, 2007)

+1 for PRS Custom


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 19, 2007)

I would say a Jackson SL1 or SL2 (or any other USA select) great quality and versatility in those. The Stock Duncan JB is good for a rock sound. Not overly too heavy and distorted.

Also I always felt that old Ibanez 540sltd's were very well built and versatile. Good cleans, jazzy tones and rock distortion. Alot of sonic choices with the hum single hum pickup config.

Havent played any PRS's but always have heard good things about them and hey the boys in Opeth get great tones out of them.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 19, 2007)

Jackson SL2H ... looks like a very good guitar.., i you like a H-H .....


----------



## HamBungler (Jul 19, 2007)

Carvin with a Ghost bridge, the baritone isn't really needed if you use heavy gauge strings with the lower tunings. A mahogany body, maple top would be ideal for chunk, though a wood like ash or walnut might be to your liking as well. The Ghost bridge would basically offer a bunch of clean options to you. Depending on the model, I think you can get all that for a bit under $2k.


----------



## Drew (Jul 19, 2007)

This is WAY under your budget, but have you ever played a Schecter C7 Blackjack?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 19, 2007)

+1 for carvin.


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd have to go with a JS or a JEM. They are just so versatile. capable of everything from heavy rock/shred, all the way to bluesy single coil stuff and everything in between. And with so many pickup configurations to help as well. They may not be as well built and constructed as a handbuilt PRS, but in terms of versatility they are pretty much the best imo. 

It's all a question of personal tastes though, and what exactly you need to get from the guitar itself.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 19, 2007)

A Jackson Soloist SLATQH is the best choice. It's like having a LP Custom that is actually playable.


----------



## Leon (Jul 19, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> I'd have to go with a JS or a JEM. They are just so versatile. capable of everything from heavy rock/shred, all the way to bluesy single coil stuff and everything in between. And with so many pickup configurations to help as well. They may not be as well built and constructed as a handbuilt PRS, but in terms of versatility they are pretty much the best imo.





i tend to think of my RG570 as a poor-man's JEM


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 19, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> A Jackson Soloist SLATQH is the best choice. It's like having a LP Custom that is actually playable.



one of my all time favs right there....a few years back they had one at my local GC, a special order that the guy ended up not buying...I loved it, they sold it before I bit the bullet


----------



## SirGreenface (Jul 20, 2007)

Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: S prestige : S2170SE


I think I'm going to go with this one unless you guys have any information that could convince me otherwise.

I'm a big fan of the ibanez necks, and dayum i think this one is pretty.

I want the 3 pickup layout, which is why i like this one, and I really want a good tremelo (hence why I'm not buying a gibson les paul).

The jacksons look interesting, i'll try one out before I take the jump.

but if I had to decide, this ibanez looks godly to me.


----------



## darren (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd say that's a good choice. The top on that guitar puzzles me, though. They call it "ebony swirl" but is it actually _wood?_


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 20, 2007)

7slinger said:


> one of my all time favs right there....a few years back they had one at my local GC, a special order that the guy ended up not buying...I loved it, they sold it before I bit the bullet



That sucks man. It's one of the only 6-strings I can honestly say that I wish I had. Everytime one pops up, I can't afford it.


----------



## Holy Katana (Jul 20, 2007)

SirGreenface said:


> Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: S prestige : S2170SE
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to go with this one unless you guys have any information that could convince me otherwise.
> ...



I've tried out the bubinga-topped one at GC, and it plays great. I highly recommend the S2170. In fact, if you read my first post in this thread, you'll know I already did.


----------



## SirGreenface (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the recomendation.  

I guess i didn't give credit where due.

I like your taste!


----------



## Arctodus (Jul 20, 2007)

Not many people recommend these but I will. Yamaha guitars are of good quality and good on the wallet too. I have one and it's probably my favorite guitar out of every electric I have. All the small details are great alder body, rock maple neck with flaming nice dark rosewood fretboard and very good tuners but the pots need to be changed. Hey I bought it for 110 bucks used so I have a lot of room to tweak it. Instead of being 500 some bucks under for a plastic coating and mediocre quality.

Another little tidbit. Unless you plan to have a light touch or crab walk all over the fretboard I suggest getting a guitar with 22 frets. 24 frets gets rid of a sweet spot nodal point, that being the 24th harmonic right over the neck pickup, this means that if you play near the neck pickup the sound gets very smooth rich and thick. 24 fret guitars have a thinner/brighter sound because they loose this.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jul 20, 2007)

ibanez site said:


>



Did they change the AANJ again? My 2003 RG1570 has a slight dip starting from the upper bolts and my 2004 RG7321 has it starting at the lower bolts.


----------



## SirGreenface (Jul 20, 2007)

Arctodus said:


> Not many people recommend these but I will. Yamaha guitars are of good quality and good on the wallet too. I have one and it's probably my favorite guitar out of every electric I have. All the small details are great alder body, rock maple neck with flaming nice dark rosewood fretboard and very good tuners but the pots need to be changed. Hey I bought it for 110 bucks used so I have a lot of room to tweak it. Instead of being 500 some bucks under for a plastic coating and mediocre quality.
> 
> Another little tidbit. Unless you plan to have a light touch or crab walk all over the fretboard I suggest getting a guitar with 22 frets. 24 frets gets rid of a sweet spot nodal point, that being the 24th harmonic right over the neck pickup, this means that if you play near the neck pickup the sound gets very smooth rich and thick. 24 fret guitars have a thinner/brighter sound because they loose this.



I have a yamaha APX 550 (500?) acoustic that I LOVE. I don't think I'd trade it for any other acoustic at the moment. its got the smaller body so its rediculously easy to play and still has great tone.

But thats besides the point. I took a look at what they offer and they don't seem to be quite what I'm looking for. It didn't look like many of their upper shelf models had a tremelo, which is what i want, and it looked like most only had the double humbucker set up. 

but i agree that yamaha makes quality shtuff, their electrics just don't necessarily go well with my tastes. But dang do their acoustics rock


----------



## Battousai (Jul 20, 2007)

if you want versatility under 2 k you can look for an ESP Horizon with Duncans.. it has coil taps too and it can handle any style of music...


----------



## 69dodgecharger (Jul 20, 2007)

I would get a used parker fly mojo. under 2 grand and nothing comes close to that guitar as far as veriety of sounds and playbility. I absolutley love mine, and I own alot of nice guitars but if I could only have one it would be the parker.


----------



## Crucified (Jul 21, 2007)

ibanez 550h/550a remove the tone knob and install a coil tap switch.


----------



## Ishimura (Sep 12, 2010)

go for the s2170se. i've owned mine for a little over a year. ive used it in my old metal band, blues recordings, on stage all the time! i'm wanting to upgrade the pick ups in mine though. want to go for some bare knuckles but im open to suggestions haha.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 12, 2010)

Ishimura said:


> go for the s2170se. i've owned mine for a little over a year. ive used it in my old metal band, blues recordings, on stage all the time! i'm wanting to upgrade the pick ups in mine though. want to go for some bare knuckles but im open to suggestions haha.


Dear Jesus, look at the date of thr thread before posting 
I'm pretty sure the dude already got his guitar.


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm going to brave it and recommend a Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster. Either with 3 single coils or an HSS configuration. They are incredibly versitle and the pickups don't have as much of the usual twang that strats do but a more balanced tone with good mid response, which is perfect for heavier stuff if needed. They also have a very nice clean tone that isn't as bright but still, in my opinion, as good as any other single coil clean tone.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 12, 2010)

Holy fuck. There needs to be a lock on threads that haven't been posted in after a certain time.


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 12, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Holy fuck. There needs to be a lock on threads that haven't been posted in after a certain time.



Oh shit, didn't even read the thread date.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 12, 2010)

Although the thread is necro, I will still go on record and say If you want a 6 string for under 2K, the best you could do is a Fender YJM. Not sure if you can get them for under $2000, but you can get them for quite a bit less than £2000, which is about $3200 iirc.


----------



## Enselmis (Sep 12, 2010)

darren said:


> Parker? Music Man?



I would agree with this.

Bahaha, Necrobumptastrophe.


----------



## Solstafir (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd give a serious look at Charvels, too


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 13, 2010)

+1 Jackson SL3 Soloist

I own one and wouldn't trade it for the world. not a bad word to say about it.


----------



## Interloper (Sep 15, 2010)

Battousai said:


> if you want versatility under 2 k you can look for an ESP Horizon with Duncans.. it has coil taps too and it can handle any style of music...



I'll second this, I've had my Horizon NT-II for almost 5 years now and no other guitar I have tried has come close to it. I like it so much I got the NT-7 as well. You said you want a floating bridge so you could go with the FR-II but it's got EMG's. You could always replace the pups. I've seen used current model NT-II's go for around $900 before. I wouldn't sell mine for $2000... well I would but I would just buy another NT-II and pocket the rest.


Jeez, 2007... my advice still stands.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 15, 2010)

Ack it's a zombie... kill it... KILL IT!

That said, in the price range Jackson, Charvel, Fender, Gibson, and ESP all have some nice guitars with good pickups, it just boils down to which way your tastes run. I excluded Ibanez because most of their models have completely craptastic stock pickups.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 15, 2010)

My solution would be a strat/superstrat with a H/S/S-pickups. You'd get a great tone for rocking from the hum, and chrystal clear cleans from the middle singlecoil. I have never used a neck humbucker. the sound is easily very too thich, so I think a single coil would be really nice at neck. For a 2k USD budget, I'd say a second hand Suhr etc. would be nice.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow. Completely necro:



This is *so* subjective. Virtually every company makes something good in this range, so nailing down "best" is damn near impossible.


----------

